

Name for OpenSSL fork released - janvdberg
http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/

======
sikhnerd
"LibreSSL (the OpenBSD fork of OpenSSL)" In case anyone missed it on first
read as I did.

------
Karellen
Does anyone know of a maintained git clone of the CVS repo somewhere on the
web? It'd be nice to be able to browse actual commits, rather than changes to
individual files.

~~~
ballard
Some of the OpenBSD CVS repos as Git repos: [http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-
bin/cgit/](http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/)

Or DIY:

[http://cynic.cc/blog/posts/working_with_cvs_via_git/](http://cynic.cc/blog/posts/working_with_cvs_via_git/)

Does anyone know where LibreSSL source lives / will live?

Edit: Found it: src/lib/libssl/src/ssl/

Edit 2: here it is

[http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/openbsd-
src/tree/lib/l...](http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/openbsd-
src/tree/lib/libssl)

~~~
Karellen
Thanks. The link I want to remember though is

[http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/openbsd-
src/log/lib/li...](http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/openbsd-
src/log/lib/libssl)

------
dandrews
"LibreSSL". Oh dear lord, that'll irritate RMS.

~~~
zokier
Luckily RMS has GnuTLS available, which doesn't use any heathen licenses.

~~~
eliteraspberrie
Interestingly, there was a rift between GnuTLS and GNU a couple years ago:
[http://lwn.net/Articles/529522/](http://lwn.net/Articles/529522/)

------
nodata
Why not OpenTLS?

~~~
pritambaral
Taken.

[0]: [http://www.opentls.org](http://www.opentls.org)

~~~
higherpurpose
Seems like a dead project, though.

------
qbrass
I was hoping they'd make another fish pun like they did with CARP.

------
worklogin
Or BSDTLS... Libre grates as a prefix for software.

